# Beginner T shirt desgin software



## Mac11 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello guys I am looking to start making designs for t-shirts and I was wondering what would be a good starter software to design shirts with using lettering and graphics if you guys could help me that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

CorelDraw is a good application that will carry you into even professional level design capabilities. Illustrator is quite a bit more difficult to get into.

I recommend acquiring a demo version of either, and spend some time on YouTube watching the tutorials. You need to try both before you buy either.


----------



## Mac11 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok thank you very much man I appreciate it!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I would definitely get a copy of Photoshop / Illustrator. Illustrator is usually the better option since your artwork will be created in vectors. You can get it for $50/mo from Adobe Creative Cloud.


----------



## Mac11 (Dec 6, 2013)

Alright thanks. Vectors..?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Vector art is artwork that can be scaled up/down and not be pixelated.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

here's a tip for you. Contrary to how things are advertised there really is no such thing as "beginner" or "advanced" software. Essentially all of them are "easy" otherwise they wouldn't worth using. Regardless to what software you choose you're going to have to learn the tools and features in order to make use of it. There will NEVER be a program you can install and look at and BOOM you just KNOW everything intuitively about how to use it. A lot of things that are considered "beginner's programs" really aren't worth it because they focus so much on simplicity and minimization that you'll forever run into problems as you need to do things the program CAN'T do.... or requires a process much longer and more drawn out than the way you could achieve it in the more "advanced" programs. So just keep that in mind.


----------



## Mac11 (Dec 6, 2013)

Alright thanks guys for the help.


----------



## Mac11 (Dec 6, 2013)

I do have a MacBook though so will they wok for me?


----------

